# SPAR with paper strips or paper towels does it work?



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

thought Id toss this out before I try to see if someelse has... Has anyone used SPAR with paper strips or paper towels like you would mache paste? I think it would work and it would also add that all important weather proofing.
thanks
DZ


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

discozombie,

While I haven't mached with spar varnish -- it seems like it would be an ungoldy mess -- I do use it over my paper mache as a sealant and protectant. I put it on after the mache paste dries but before I paint the project. I end up coating the entire finished project with two coats of deck sealer.

My thinking on using spar varnish right on top of the mache is twofold: one, it gives the paper an immediate protective coating without any thing in between (e.g., the layers of paint), and two, it tends to tint yellow whatever it's applied to so putting it on at the end would cause a discoloration. Deck sealer, on the other hand, goes on milky white but dries clear. When it gets wet it might give a slight bluish tint but it clears up once it dries.

That's my theory on using spar varnish and sealants, and while it would seem using it as the actual macheing medium would work, as I said above it seems it would be messy not to mention a fairly expensive "glue." I think it's better to go with a cheaper paste (I use a simple flour/water mix for all my mache projects) and coat it once it's dried.

Rich


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

well I gave it shot last night and nope dosnet work. The paper strips wont stick to anything. I tried smooth, and rough textures to apply it to. I also tried to cover an existing mache pumpkin.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

discozombie,

Well that's a little surprising anyway. I would've thought they would stick regardless. Did you try this method on your first groundbreaker? That looked great, btw (I like that the arms are posable). I'm thinking it would need some sort of base first over which you apply a varnish-soaked strip. Perhaps a traditional paper mache layer first then a second and third layer using the spar varnish strips. 

Of course, as I noted previously, I think just painting it on after the regular strip mache is done is easiest. 

Rich


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I was also surprised, SPAR can be very sticky. I tried on a traditional mache pumpkin but no luck. I guess Im back to painting in on, its not hard to do I was just looking to try something new... live and learn.


----------

